# The Church at the Enchanted Ground: some musings



## jambo (Jun 7, 2010)

Having just re-read Pilgrim's Progress I have found myself dwelling on the Enchanted Ground as described in part 2 of the famous allegory. Bunyan's foresight is quite brilliant and as the Pilgrims walk through this with no giants to fight, no lions to scare them and no fiends to attack them Bunyan, presents them as being at the most dangerous part of the journey and the Enchanted Ground is described as "the last refuge that the Enemy to Pilgrims has". Pleasant forests and meadows, peaceful arbours for weary saints to rest in. But as Mr Great-Heart warns that those who fall asleep here, none can waken them.

I am beginning to wonder how many of our western churches are passing through this same Enchanted Ground and in danger of falling asleep today. Those who are not fighting ecumenical giants, liberal fiends or state sponsored lions are in danger of falling asleep.

I wonder how many churches should really be called Enchanted Ground Baptist Church? 

Sometimes we might cringe at overzealous new Christians, yet I wonder to myself that new Christians may be zealous but at least they never fall asleep. Mature Christians on the other hand can find themselves about to nod off after the battles have been fought and an arbour on the Enchanted Ground beckons.

Bunyan gives a solution. As the pilgrims walk each watches out for one another. At the front Mr Great-Heart keeps his eye on Mr Feeble-mind whilst bringing up the rear Mr Valiant-for-Truth watches out for Mr Despondency.

Just some random thoughts passing through my head. What do others think?


----------



## bouletheou (Jun 9, 2010)

As one of the relatively lonely "fighters," I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Mushroom (Jun 10, 2010)

Just finished Part The Second this morning. My most beloved book after the Book of Books. Every page maketh the water to stand in mine eyes.

Your observation may be astute, Stuart, but in this reading I took that passage to refer to a point in an individual Pilgrim's progress wherein they have traveled valiantly through most of the obvious snares and obstacles along the way, and reached a level of maturity that then can lead to a sense of security that sees no need to fight the hard battles any more. Mr. Standfast encountered that witch Madam Bubble in that part of the country, and it appears her stock in trade were the appeasements of the flesh as lust and lucre outfitted in a finer apparel than the Pilgrim had previously encountered. Almost an epicurean view to satiation rather than hedonistic; just enough sin to damn, but not so much as to appear unseemly to the tenderer worldling conscience.

Come to think of it, that does sound like the first-world Church in many aspects.

I love Brother Bunyan, his mind was a great gift to those who would take to the King's Way.


----------



## jambo (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes of course Bunyan records the individual pilgrim's passage to the Celestial City, however as churches are made up of individual Christians, then what those individual Christians are, the character of the church then becomes. In part 1 it is just Christian who is joined by Faithful and then Hopeful whilst in part 2 although the focus is on Christiana's journey, it is more a community that is travelling. We have Christiana, her 3 sons, their wives, Mercy, Grace and Martha plus Messrs Great-Heart, Feeble-mind, Ready-to-Halt, Despondency, Much-Afraid, Valiant-for-Truth and Honesty all journeying as a group which may indicate a church.

Mr Standfast's encounter with Madam Bubble takes place on the enchanted ground. Again it is the place of sleepiness where pilgrims can be enticed. It would remind you of King David where in the spring when the kings went out to battle, David stayed in Jerusalem. It was there that David embarked on his sin with Bathsheba. Thankfully Mr Standfast recovered in time and hence he was on his knees praying for deliverance. He was alert rather than asleep. If only there were only more like Mr Standfast in our churches.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 10, 2010)

Stuart, I agree with you regarding the 'Enchanted Ground' aspect of much of the West. I think that in most cases that is illusory at present. There was a time when there truly was not much to 'fight' against from without, but at that time there was a great deal to fight within: liberalism, arrogance, complacency in evangelism, etc. Because of that most churches in the West are no longer in 'Enchanted Ground'. They are in open battle and do not even realise it. The stupor of the past remains as the enemy walks into the camp and slits the throats of the churchman. (Note, I did not say Christian.)


----------

